# Hamster



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

Someone help.. had my new Syrian female hamster nearly 2 weeks now and at first she was taking treats from me she was coming out her cage etc now she wakes up later and later everyday and is even going to sleep around 7am/8am.. i really don’t know what I’m doing wrong it’s literally hot and cold with her.. she has been doing all her business in her hideout which she sleeps and eats in too she will just come out for food and water then straight back in.. I’m giving her space right now just because I’ve gone to see if she’s awake and she has like made a chattering noise at me???? I’m so confused


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello, 
How long did you leave her to settle when you brought her home.
The chattering means she is frightened so you are doing the right thing giving her space, she needs time to settle and know you aren't a threat, once she is settled you can slowly get her used to you.


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

I left her for 24 hours but the breeder I got her off told me to try handle her straight away like kept preaching handle handle handle because she was sold ‘tame’ she is only about 5/6 weeks. She’s just been out and about I’ve put in a huge wheel and I’ve had to clear out her wooden house it was like full with poo and wee.. not sure if I should of left that? As I said I just gave her a treat from my fingers but then when it comes to me actually coming near her she is very jumpy.. not really sure where to go from here to just leave her for a few days or??


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Katieshezzq said:


> I left her for 24 hours but the breeder I got her off told me to try handle her straight away like kept preaching handle handle handle because she was sold 'tame' she is only about 5/6 weeks. She's just been out and about I've put in a huge wheel and I've had to clear out her wooden house it was like full with poo and wee.. not sure if I should of left that? As I said I just gave her a treat from my fingers but then when it comes to me actually coming near her she is very jumpy.. not really sure where to go from here to just leave her for a few days or??


For now, apart from giving her fresh food and water everyday, I'd leave her alone, she sounds very scared and the chattering is a warning to leave her alone or she will bite, how long you need to leave her for depends on her, it could be a few days, could be a week or longer, be patient and give her time to realise she is safe. 
During this time continue using that room as normal, but apart from having to go over to the cage to do food and water, try not to approach the cage. Keeping your distance you can talk to her so she gets used to your voice,

You will need to do clean outs, and sounds like the wooden house needed it, but only remove soiled stuff for now so she has her own smell on everything which will help, try to only do cleanings once a week for now (I always did weekly cleans with no problem)

24 hours is way too short a time to leave hamsters when arriving in their new home, I used to give my new hamsters about 4 days, longer if the individual needed it. I'm sorry the breeder was like that.


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

I have only just got the money to get her a new cage because she is getting bigger by the day.. I’ve sent a screenshot in of the one I am getting.. do you think this will make it easier for us to bond etc too?? Or am I changing her environment to much??


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I did answer all this in the other thread you made


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

Yeah I sent a picture of the cage I’m getting to ask you what you think? Did it not come up?


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/savic-plaza-hamster-and-rat-cage


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Katieshezzq said:


> I have only just got the money to get her a new cage because she is getting bigger by the day.. I've sent a screenshot in of the one I am getting.. do you think this will make it easier for us to bond etc too?? Or am I changing her environment to much??


I don't know what her current cage is like, but you shouldn't be changing her environment etc until she is settled and has been settled for a while, too much stress can cause wet tail in young Syrians, which, while the illness itself isn't a killer per say, the symptoms can be. 
I don't know if bigger/different cage will help with the bonding process or not, but unless the cage is way too small and needs changing ASAP, please don't muck her around too much, personally (unless as I said she needs the bigger cage soon for her own wellbeing) I'd leave her where she is until the new year.


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

I sent a pic or the last cage set up and you said it was to small?? She’s biting the cage aswell and climbing


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I think you have me mistaken for someone else (@Engel98) maybe?


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

Ohhhh ops sorry maybe.. thanks for the advice btw anyway


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

No worries, and your welcome. 

I've just had a thought, some hamsters don't like being handled in their home (cage), I had a hamster like that, Frisky, she acted frightened of me if I tried to pick her up while she was in the cage, so I used to open the door (I had one on the side of the cage and one on the top) and if she wanted out, she would walk out onto the door, then I could pick her up, she was the friendliest hamster I ever had and we had a great bond, but the cage was her territory and things were very different then. 

So, I still recommend that you leave her to settle for now, but once she is less skittish, how about teaching her to climb into a jar/cup, something that can be used just for her, and carry her in that to a safe play area (play pen, the bath etc) and let her have some out of cage time, and you can work on your bond that way.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Katieshezzq said:


> https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/savic-plaza-hamster-and-rat-cage


That's the one I sent you a link to. It's perfect size for Syrians so would upgrade as soon as you can


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'll like the other thread for you @ForestWomble

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/new-hamster-help.532956/

The cage is well below the minimum. I advise that it's upgraded as soon as possible as this is very important for the hamsters well-being. This also helps with taming because a hamster is confident and happy in their own cage they're more happy with interacting as they're not stressed out by such a small space. I'm not explaining this very well am I?

After that's been done you need to leave your hamster alone for 3 days to a week. What this means is DONT TOUCH HER. You can still feed her, and spot clean. You can still talk to her which is actually more effective than its given credit. So don't think oh my gosh I can't do anything as some people think, you can, just leave her be while she settles


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

So shall I invest in that cage, sort it all out, get her sorted in it then leave her for 3 days?? Last night she actually climbed on my hand but she climbed out the cage herself I held her for abit then put her in the play pen I made not going to lie it was a disaster at first she was exploring then she managed to jump on top of the cardboard house and nearly escape then she was just scratching at the walls and finding anywhere to escape so I got her in a jar as she would come near me and put her back in her cage and she was fine on her wheel then woke up a few times to her bar biting.. this is my plan to get the cage, get her sorted in it leave her for 3 days besides water and food then try the bath bonding??? She has never gone to bite me and she was fine in my hands last night for abit but it was only for a few seconds as I put her in the play pen. Thankyou both so much for all the advice really appreciate it, as I’m new to all this there is so much contradicting info on the internet then I get paranoid.. also the other night she was in her little house asleep I believe and she started making some like purring squeaking noise??? That’s also her new improved play pen as someone had said there was to much empty space can make them anxious.. I can’t upload the video of the noise she was making  would any of you feel comfortable adding me on Facebook or anything? I could really do with the advice at times


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

And which one of these would be best???
https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/hamster-heaven-hamster-cage-(online-only)

[URL]https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/savic-plaza-hamster-and-rat-cage?overlay_image=offer&istCompanyId=7255ccad-a1fc-4729-af31-478f79e5071c&istFeedId=643142ca-4bc2-459f-88c5-ba9630b42bbb&istItemId=itxmxrlpm&istBid=t#xd_co_f=MGU5ODY2ZWYtZDUxNC00OTBjLWFmNzAtZjQzZmE2YTM1ZTJm~


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Katieshezzq said:


> And which one of these would be best???
> https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/hamster-heaven-hamster-cage-(online-only)
> https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...ODY2ZWYtZDUxNC00OTBjLWFmNzAtZjQzZmE2YTM1ZTJm~


Hamster haven is smaller and some people say not to use it as the base tapers in making floor space smaller than the minimum. I'd always go for the biggest one. The plaza is great and has a lovely large door on it too which makes it easier for taming and cleaning


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

All ordered should be here by 23rd!!


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Exe...r+wheel&qid=1605873621&sprefix=syrian+&sr=8-5

Ordering this wheel aswell?


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

Sorry me again have you got any suggestions for hideouts as hers is wooden atm but she is peeing in it so obvs it’s not good for her I can’t find any decent big ones?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Katieshezzq said:


> Sorry me again have you got any suggestions for hideouts as hers is wooden atm but she is peeing in it so obvs it's not good for her I can't find any decent big ones?


The wheel you linked is the small 20cm one. Syrians need a 28cm one 

Look at hides marketed for rats and guinea pigs (not hammocks though)

Cardboard boxes are an easy one too for the time being.


----------



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

Fab Thankyou very much for all your advice you’ve been super helpful!!!


----------



## Ilovemyhamster (Feb 17, 2021)

Maybe you could upgrade to a bigger cage like a bin cage


----------

